# Thinking about buying one of these guns.



## JJOIFVET (Jul 1, 2009)

I am thinking about buying this gun to shoot in local competitions. I am a pretty competitive shooter and I am ready to bump up to something better. Tell me what you think. This guy is just up the road from me and has a great reputation.

http://www.brazoscustom.com/Home.htm


----------



## 7point62 (Jul 2, 2009)

That Edge 40 looks purty nice. I'm not real partial to the design of some of the others, but...if it feels good, do it.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 2, 2009)

The Edge at the bottom, is the way I would go... I am not big on the crazy style race guns, but thats just me...


----------



## 08steeda (Jul 2, 2009)

Pretty cool looking! Is that a mag well or a desk stand on it! Wow, seriously tricked out.

Never heard of them before.


----------



## AWP (Jul 3, 2009)

Good guns, I've never heard anything negative about them.


----------



## 08steeda (Jul 3, 2009)

What kind of competitions do you shoot in?

What do you have now?

I always wanted a Wilson Combat Race gun back when I was doing IPSC. Didn't have the money for one then!

My Gold Cup did just fine for me!


----------



## SAWMAN (Jul 3, 2009)

Sure looks nice. 

As long as the accuracy is as it should be, the reliability is the only consideration I'd focus on. Of course, that also assumes you've held the gun and it fits your hands correctly. Do you know how that particular gun recoils? Just asking in case you haven't shot one of those. Sometimes guys just won't like a particular brand or model for various reasons. 

As always, the gun won't win any competitions for you. It can only perform reliably while you make the shots happen. The performance burden is on the shooter, not the weapon. For the money, as long as you have a reliable weapon already, I'd suggest spending the money on ammo and training. I could go into a dozen stories on why I've developed that firm opinion, but that's my simple take on it for now. 

Again, it looks nice. Good luck, no matter what you decide.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 3, 2009)

SAWMAN said:


> I'd suggest spending the money on ammo and training. I could go into a dozen stories on why I've developed that firm opinion, but that's my simple take on it for now.



I agree with this, even though JJ I am sure you ae up to speed.;)


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 3, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> Good guns, I've never heard anything negative about them.



STI does make some good stuff in this market place. 

Race guns are exactly that "Race Guns"  Their expensive yes, and meant for the National Match type competitor.  I've never owned one, but if I competed "Open Class" then I'd have one of those on that page. 

Their manufactured to be reliable, easy recoil for follow up shots, hence the comps on the end of the barrel and easy/fast mag reloads (see big ass flared magwell) Light trigger with little or no takeup before discharging the weapon etc, etc. 

I'm told they do require some range time to get used too unless your currently running a 1911 with some of the modifications present in Race guns already. 

Just my .02


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 3, 2009)

08steeda said:


> What kind of competitions do you shoot in?
> 
> What do you have now?
> 
> ...



I shoot in local IPSC and IDPA comps. We also have a three gun competition agsinst 160th every year. I always shoot production and I do very well. I have a Springfield 1911, but I don't use it in competitions, I use my M&P 9mm in comps.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 3, 2009)

SAWMAN said:


> Sure looks nice.
> 
> As long as the accuracy is as it should be, the reliability is the only consideration I'd focus on. Of course, that also assumes you've held the gun and it fits your hands correctly. Do you know how that particular gun recoils? Just asking in case you haven't shot one of those. Sometimes guys just won't like a particular brand or model for various reasons.
> 
> ...



Yeah man I have shot this gun before. My buddy owns the same one and he lets me shoot it. I shoot plenty, in 2006 and 2007 I shot over 100,000 rounds in each of those years. I am pretty confiednt when it comes to shooting. I am not a professional shooter like Todd Jarrett but I can hold my own.


----------



## arizonaguide (Jul 3, 2009)

WTF are you guys finding .45 ammo?
We have SHIT here in Phoenix.
I'm lucky if I can find 100 rounds these days.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 3, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> I use my M&P 9mm in comps.



Dude! I am shit canning my M&P 9mm!!! I finger fucked (shot) a XDm 9mm, hands down, night and fucking day!!! XDm is shit hot bro, and that M&P has tapped danced on my last fucking nerve... 

I bought my M&P about 6 months ago, I've got roughly 5000 rounds through it and it's still not up to par IMO. Groups are no where near what I want and comparing it to the XDm shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit. That XDm is the cats ass!;)


----------



## SAWMAN (Jul 3, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> Yeah man I have shot this gun before. My buddy owns the same one and he lets me shoot it. I shoot plenty, in 2006 and 2007 I shot over 100,000 rounds in each of those years. I am pretty confiednt when it comes to shooting. I am not a professional shooter like Todd Jarrett but I can hold my own.


Right on, brother! I know what that feels like. Once you know what you want, it's just a matter of time. Go for it and let us know how you like it. Looks like a real performer. 

Here's the next toy combo I'm assembling:


----------



## 08steeda (Jul 3, 2009)

Sawman, I think I just ........... Now I need a cigarette and a nap!!!

That is one F'ing Sexy beast of a rifle! I love 7.62 with all my heart!!!!


----------



## SAWMAN (Jul 3, 2009)

08steeda said:


> Sawman, I think I just ........... Now I need a cigarette and a nap!!!
> 
> That is one F'ing Sexy beast of a rifle! I love 7.62 with all my heart!!!!



Well, the beauty of that rifle is its accuracy with such a short barrel. The piston-driven rifles are performing very well. So, in a package the size of an M4, you've got a actual man-stopping, 7.62 rifle that's holding 1 minute of angle out to 900 yards, even with a 12.5" barrel. So, there's no longer any need for a 20" barrel. That's a HUGE advance.

I'm about to start Instructing an Urban Sniper course for SGI and that'll be the primary rifle I'll be using.


----------



## 08steeda (Jul 3, 2009)

SAWMAN said:


> Well, the beauty of that rifle is its accuracy with such a short barrel. The piston-driven rifles are performing very well. So, in a package the size of an M4, you've got a actual man-stopping, 7.62 rifle that's holding 1 minute of angle out to 900 yards, even with a 12.5" barrel. So, there's no longer any need for a 20" barrel. That's a HUGE advance.
> 
> I'm about to start Instructing an Urban Sniper course for SGI and that'll be the primary rifle I'll be using.




Sorry for the hijack!

Sawman - do you reload or what is your fav 7.62 round for distance and accuracy?


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 3, 2009)

arizonaguide said:


> WTF are you guys finding .45 ammo?
> We have SHIT here in Phoenix.
> I'm lucky if I can find 100 rounds these days.



I have been saving my .45 ammo for a while now. I just loaned a buddy 1,000 rounds the other day, he said he would repay me, but I doubt it lol. No worries though.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 3, 2009)

I think I saw 45 ACP brass ammo for like $375 for 500 rounds:eek::doh: WTF?


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 3, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> Dude! I am shit canning my M&P 9mm!!! I finger fucked (shot) a XDm 9mm, hands down, night and fucking day!!! XDm is shit hot bro, and that M&P has tapped danced on my last fucking nerve...
> 
> I bought my M&P about 6 months ago, I've got roughly 5000 rounds through it and it's still not up to par IMO. Groups are no where near what I want and comparing it to the XDm shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit. That XDm is the cats ass!;)



I have the XD, and I even got a nice 3lb trigger put in it. Its ok, but I like the M&P. I shoot both guns very well, however, the M&P has a better stock trigger, it fits my hands better and I can hit the mag release with my stubby thumb and before the mag hits the floor I have a new mag in the well. IMO the mag well is better, the recoil is better and the stock trigger is better than the XD. We all have our own preferences, and I do like the XD and I won't get rid of mine, but the M&P is a much better fit for me. At work I carry a glock, and those are nice to. I won a competition last year with a stock glock 19 and I ended up winning a complete M4. Not bad for a stock Glock.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 3, 2009)

SAWMAN said:


> So, in a package the size of an M4, you've got a actual man-stopping, 7.62 rifle that's holding 1 minute of angle out to 900 yards, even with a 12.5" barrel.



Intresting


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 3, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> I think I saw 45 ACP brass ammo for like $375 for 500 rounds:eek::doh: WTF?



I started stocking up a while ago on ammo. Before we even knew who was going to be in office. You have to have at least 1000 rounds for each gun you own in your house. Maybe I am just paranoid.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 3, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> I have the XD, and I even got a nice 3lb trigger put in it. Its ok, but I like the M&P. I shoot both guns very well, however, the M&P has a better stock trigger, it fits my hands better and I can hit the mag release with my stubby thumb and before the mag hits the floor I have a new mag in the well. IMO the mag well is better, the recoil is better and the stock trigger is better than the XD. We all have our own preferences, and I do like the XD and I won't get rid of mine, but the M&P is a much better fit for me. At work I carry a glock, and those are nice to. I won a competition last year with a stock glock 19 and I ended up winning a complete M4. Not bad for a stock Glock.



Not bad at all...

Are your running the XD or the new XD (M)? At 25 yards my M&P groups have gotten bigger and bigger:confused: last shot group was like 10 inches:eek: Being a 1911 comp shooter, thats a fucking NO-GO for me. I shot the XD(M) the other day and was shooting 2 to 3 inch groups at 25 yards, and that just fucking "wow'ed" me.

XD(M) 9mm
19 rounds in the mag.
Match sights and trigger (4.5)
changeable back strap.
comes with 3 mags.
mag pouches and hoster.
$550 It's my next buy.

I love Glock as well, but my G19 was worn out and i retired it with the MP.:doh:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 3, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> I started stocking up a while ago on ammo. Before we even knew who was going to be in office. You have to have at least 1000 rounds for each gun you own in your house. Maybe I am just paranoid.



No I hear you brother, I use to get 20,000 rounds each year when I was on the shooting team. Now it's all I can do to keep a 1,000 rounds of 45 around.  Shit is like gold right now...


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 3, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> Not bad at all...
> 
> Are your running the XD or the new XD (M)? At 25 yards my M&P groups have gotten bigger and bigger:confused: last shot group was like 10 inches:eek: Being a 1911 comp shooter, thats a fucking NO-GO for me. I shot the XD(M) the other day and was shooting 2 to 3 inch groups at 25 yards, and that just fucking "wow'ed" me.
> 
> ...



I have both, XD and XD M. I don't have that problem of 10 inches at 25 yards with my M&P. My groups are tight as hell. Another reason I like my M&P over my XD M is because the XD is only 4 1/2 inches, and my M&P is 5 inches. You are the only one I know who has had a problem with that M&P. I even talked to Kyle Lamb about his M&P and he has nothing but good things ot say about it. Either way, guns fit people differently. I am never retiring my Glock, I took it to Mid South Shooting Institute three different times and it has 20k plus rounds out of it in less than a year and I clean it, and use it as my concealed weapon. I don't shoot it in production comps anymore because it is too short. I like a nice 5 inch gun.


----------



## WillBrink (Jul 3, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> I am thinking about buying this gun to shoot in local competitions. I am a pretty competitive shooter and I am ready to bump up to something better. Tell me what you think. This guy is just up the road from me and has a great reputation.
> 
> http://www.brazoscustom.com/Home.htm



I don't know the brand so I can't vouch. Check out SVI (not to be confused with STI...) who are well known for making top level comp guns:

http://www.sviguns.com/

Also, consider having one built to your specs by a good smith. I know one well who was a top level competitor back in the day who is a old school smith. He would probably build it on a Caspian frame and slide. Because he's a bit under the radar he does not have a 5 year waiting list for a gun build. PM me for info if interested. In general, a good build out will cost approx what a higher end gun from better brands, but can be made with exact parts you prefer from various manufacturers.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 3, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> I have both, XD and XD M. I don't have that problem of 10 inches at 25 yards with my M&P. My groups are tight as hell. Another reason I like my M&P over my XD M is because the XD is only 4 1/2 inches, and my M&P is 5 inches. You are the only one I know who has had a problem with that M&P. I even talked to Kyle Lamb about his M&P and he has nothing but good things ot say about it. Either way, guns fit people differently. I am never retiring my Glock, I took it to Mid South Shooting Institute three different times and it has 20k plus rounds out of it in less than a year and I clean it, and use it as my concealed weapon. I don't shoot it in production comps anymore because it is too short. I like a nice 5 inch gun.



My MP has a 4.25 inch barrel?:confused:

As for the background on the MP, I was uber happy with when I first bought it. But as I have feed it ammo, it's gone down the crapper. It may just be lemon, but I am getting failure to feed's and the groups are going to shit.


----------



## SAWMAN (Jul 3, 2009)

08steeda said:


> Sorry for the hijack!
> 
> Sawman - do you reload or what is your fav 7.62 round for distance and accuracy?



BlackHills 175 grain match ammo. I do need to start reloading, though. I got spoiled at a certain unit I was in when we had all our ammo match loaded for us... Back to reality now that I'm a civilian.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 3, 2009)

A guy on my team just got himself a reloading kit and he is saving a little bit of money. I don't have one yet, i have spent the last couple of months dumping my money into skydiving parachutes and accessories.


----------



## arizonaguide (Jul 3, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> want and comparing it to the XDm shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit. That XDm is the cats ass!;)


 
I'm saving for the XDm 40! (and freakin WISH they'd make it in a .45!)

Just a FWIW (right now)...we are having difficult time getting 9mm ammo at the shop, but for the entire time (since the election and the "panic" began) we have had NO PROBLEM getting .40SW. Just saying that .40 has been more available and better ballistics, Bro.


----------

